# non mag cars vs mag cars



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Some people say that mag cars take some of the fun out slots because the magnets help with the cornering. What are your thoughts pro or con about non mags and mag cars. As for me I only race tjets. But it only has to do with my slow trigger finger.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

They are apples and oranges, mag cars take the cornering to a higher level...I've noticed the younger crowd love the high speeds these cars attain. On the other hand, non-mag cars are also plenty of fun, and you can actually see what the cars are doing in a corner! ..>TOM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Magnet cars just tend to hit harder as you can see on my retainer wall, lol...These marks are from cars. Sure seems like a lot yellow marks... 
I like racing em all, T Jets, AFX, Tyco, Lifelike, etc...RM


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I also really enjoy the challenge or building a fast tjet. Where as the mag cars seem to be good to go pretty much out of the box.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as a racer, that races both, I find the different challanges to both be fun.

I have yet to meet a mag car out of the box that handled well.
it may seem that way to some, but as a racer, I know that most mag car racers can get a lot more out of mag car.

when setup properly, the mag car handle like they should, it a blast.

Think about it, what the goal of t-jet racing?
make car faster and handle more like a mag car. (in general)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> as a racer, that races both, I find the different challanges to both be fun.
> 
> I have yet to meet a mag car out of the box that handled well.
> it may seem that way to some, but as a racer, I know that most mag car racers can get a lot more out of mag car.
> ...


I like/use "Mag-Chassis" for my customs, especially 1's that may have higher center of gravity issues...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Some guys (who sometimes never tried ho slot cars) say that magnet cars are "glued" on rails with their magnets, so there is no challenge driving these cars. It's not true !

Magnet cars are challenging. it's very hard to find the "limit" of traction, especially at these speeds. And YES, magnet cars de-slot. You cannot run these cars at fullspeed in corners (or your powersupply is too weak). At least the "factory" magnet cars I know. 


I still prefer tjet and xtractions, but sometimes I like tyco440x2 cars too. On my 13'x4' track and powersupply (13.5V 8A) I still can deslot these cars on corners easily. 

Magnet cars will bring you top speed. It's the main quality of this kind of cars. Driving skills will be on finding the chassis limits. It's like these 1/24 high specs competition slot cars. 

Magnetless will bring you more "scale" speed, and driving skills will be on cars corner sliding. It's more like 1/32 magnetless cars (or even "competition" 1/32 magnetless cars).


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I also like to practice with mag cars to get better reaction times with my t-jets:dude::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't mind a magna traction once and awhile but thats as far as I go!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I was a T-jet guy, I have AFX's, to me they were not anything special, Several years ago just for grins I built a radical Magna-Traction, pretty much all the mods except for a chassis pan that you could throw at it, sanded & lowered chassis, independent front axle, arm, poly mags, tiger tails, lowered body, etc etc. 

I really enjoy it, with a 5 ohm arm and poly mags it will step sideways anywhere on the track, and power slides on the big turns are a blast, and when it comes out of the slot when your on the power, just get ready for a crash as there is no slowing to a stop. 

Now I have to say I am a pancake guy, as I like the modified Maggie.

I am slowly working on rebuilding a shaker plate AFX design, I had one I built & raced in middle school, so now I am slowly restoring it to race condition, it was super fast, Porsche 510K body with a Quadra lam arm, Super II Mags, & it handled very well with alloy wheels and AJ'S ground sponge tires. 

Boosted


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

A little magnet is okay. I like T-jets the best, but if I have to, an AFX Magna Traction or a Tyco HP7 will do the trick.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't forget there are cars out now that I call "partial mag" or "1/2 mag". The Autoworld Ultra-Gs in both Tjet and X-traction chassis (pancakes) that have 1 traction magnet.

For the most part they are as fast as the old Tjets and magna-tractions but are easier for most to keep in the slot due to the single added traction magnet. They are not nearly as fast as an inline.

Of course they don't slide like the old Tjets or MTs but do slide more than a double traction magnet in-line.

I would say at this time that the "partial mag" are the cars I like to run the best. I have even attached a single magnet to the bottom of some of my old MT chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like em all. When we get together to race, we run at least one class of each...
Tjet
Tjet UltraG
Magnatraction
HP7
440x2
Lifelike M
Lifelike T
Tomy Turbo
MegaG
SuperG+
And so on...
At the end of the night we add up all the points from all the classes for the nights champion.
Theyre all fun...


----------

